# Bluelab EC Truncheon



## pothead (May 24, 2008)

So my g/f just got me one of these for my b-day along with a carbon filter. Umm how do I use this thing? LOL. my water says 2.6 and but the pH is at 6.0....No idea.... someone help me out, possibly?


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 25, 2008)

well if u got ur messurments right, then it looks like you know how to use it 

you need to add water to ur solution.

EC 2.6 is a little bit too high, and 6.0 ph is fine

if you are growing a full indica the ideal EC range is 1.6-2.3

depending on ur strain and the state of your water (whether u use filtered water or tap etc) will be what determines your ideal EC reading. if ur mainly 50/50 indica sativa cross youll want to go to the lower side of that range, etc (hypothetically)

as im sure u know ec stands for electrical conductivity, and is a more accurate way of measuring the salt content of your solution compared to a tds meter, which measures in ppm.


just keep the meter clean, dry it off completely after every use dont let salt dry up on it.

 and make sure you get calibrating solution. you dont need it for the ph meter tho as long as u have something u know the ph of. for instance crystal gyser water over here always read 6.3 for me. so i use that to calibrate. 

but u can get some calibration solution for that to. as well as some cleaning solution for the glass bulb- will make it last longer.


i would read up on EC, and CF (conductivity factor)

soon you will be able to accuratly tell not only the general salt content of ur water, but approximatly what nutrients are being taken up the most out of it, which is not possible when measuring in ppm.

good luck!


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

Yeah when I read 2.6 i looked at the 700ppm scale and i was supposed to use the 500ppm scale so the ppm was at around 1100 and I am almost to flowering. It is doing rather good eh? Today I had to change the liquid in my hydro setup so I'll upload some pics soon.


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

Here is my hydro baby. She is looking good, IMO. 

She is three months old but she has been through a lot. Starting out with a nutrient burn, then facing a few days of NO light. After that, It was suffering in MG soil and about 2 weeks ago, she was finally moved into the hydro setup. She is so GREEEEEN!!:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (May 25, 2008)

Yeah when I read 2.6 i looked at the 700ppm scale and i was supposed to use the 500ppm scale so the ppm was at around 1100 and I am almost to flowering. It is doing rather good eh? Today I had to change the liquid in my hydro setup so I'll upload some pics soon.

 i know ppm scales one is x 700 and the other is x 500 but either way your ec would still read 2.6.

btw plants look very healthy pothead

pkj


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

Thank you very much. I changed the water today and set the EC to 2.0 and I am a week or two from flowering...hopefully my baby will get really big.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 26, 2008)

looks good bro, you made the right decision switching her to hydro.

keep it at 2.0 and just let her explode.

keep us posted :aok::aok:


----------

